# Blue Honey?



## B&N Bees (Apr 23, 2005)

Our hives are located in the Sandhills of NC and in the Cape Fear River basin. Last week we had a couple of the state bee inspectors come and look at our hives. During the course of the inspection they pulled several frames from a medium honey super which is nearly all capped. One of them pointed out the large number of dark colored cells as containing "blue" honey. Uncapping these cells with a hive tool proved that they contain honey which is nearly the color of blueberry syrup and has an excellent flavor. One of the inspectors mentioned that this honey occurs in the Cape Fear River basin of NC.

Has anyone else seen this type of honey? Any idea what flower produces it?

I have posted a picture of a frame in the most recent photo album at http://spaces.msn.com/members/ku4dd/
It is the last picture in the sequence. The darker colored cells contain this honey.

Chris


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like your girls have found some smurfs to feed upon,lol.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I read an article about blue honey in the ABJ a number of years ago. If my memory serves me right, it was a variety of soy bean. Don't bet the house on that, tho. It's been a long time.


----------



## B&N Bees (Apr 23, 2005)

Soybeans might make sense as there are several hundred acres of them in flying distance.


----------



## B&N Bees (Apr 23, 2005)

Of course soybeans here have not blossomed yet....


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Soybeans haven't bloomed in NC?


----------



## B&N Bees (Apr 23, 2005)

The early ones have. The late ones are now.

One of the folks at the NCSU Apiculture Dept suggested Sourwood combined with certian soil mineral contents.

No one seems sure, however.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

They talk about blue honey at Coastal Plains Chapter meetings. I am not sure if he will know the source but I would try Adolphus Leonard, as he is the inspector for the area that has made blue around here. 

Other than that, if you look at the yellow book of NC beekeepers, try one of the Andersons of Coastal Plains chapter. He died, but his wife is doing well and might know the source. As I recall, it had something to do with soil elements and a certain source...

If you are ever in the area, I can show you where Mrs Anderson lives.

The folks at NCSU (Tarpy) might be too new to the area to have much experience with blue honey.
Joe


----------



## Beegreat (Jan 21, 2004)

I just pulled my honey off and it is almost black. Last year it was a Golden color. Anyone ever have this happen? Anyone have an Idea why this happened?


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

"I just pulled my honey off and it is almost black."

Does it have a particular smell?


----------



## Beegreat (Jan 21, 2004)

Not that I can tell.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

>I just pulled my honey off and it is almost black. Last year it was a Golden color. Anyone ever have this happen? Anyone have an Idea why this happened?

Maybe they robbed out a wild hive that had honey stored away for a long time. It will darken after many years. Just guessing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

Anybody getting Buckwheat honey near you?
If not for the fact that it tastes good, it might be passable for the cracks in an asphalt road. It's thick and REALLY dark. It really does NOT LOOK like most other honeys.


----------



## the buzz (Oct 17, 2004)

never had blue honey ,had green honey from some swamp plants


----------



## sweetannie245 (Apr 25, 2003)

I bought a bottle of blue honey from an eastern NC beekeeper a couple of years ago. He said it was made from eastern sourwood, but didn't know the botanical name. It was delicious, but a little strange to look at. He was getting at least $3 more a bottle for it over his regular honey, if I remember correctly.
Christina


----------

